# I hate to sound cheap,



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

but what's the cheapest alternative to lard if I don't want to use lard to make soap? I have been playing around a little with making soap but my extended family won't try it out if it has lard in it - too many vegetarians, I guess. I made some using palm oil. Is that the least expensive? Thank you.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I do not use any lard. Go look at Columbus Foods. They do not have a lot of fan fare to there site but a lot of information. They give you a break down of costs per lb. They are easy to order from and ship really fast.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, palm is the best way to go and right around a dollar a pound. Well, before shipping that is. With shipping to me it's just under $1.40 per pound.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

If you are just making small amounts for family you could check the supermarket for Palm shortening. Our local HEB chain carries their brand of 100% palm shortening which I use often and it makes a very nice soap. Also no shipping and great for making smaller amounts.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep HEB is the bomb here! Do you have resteurant supply houses in your town? What about grocery stores that cater to ethnic people? Anything you can find locally that you don't have to pay shipping on. We also have small grocery warehouse stores, not Sams, but small ones that carry overstock and they buy out old stores going out of business. And don't forget just normal mom and pop stores, they can order you things in bulk.

And I do not think of myself as cheap, I am frugal. Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

A local restaurant orders oils for me, great prices!


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help. I live in the boonies. There are a couple of small grocery stores in the town where I work and I've heard that the owner of one of them will order just about anything for people, so I'm going to check. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I found a new supplier closer to me in WA state and therefore cheaper shipping. They have decent prices on coconut and palm oils. With all my searching they are the best price for those two oils for me if you include shipping.

http://www.shayandcompany.com/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sara
Where do you live?? I am going to be making a move up to the SE corner of NE and DH is from Stromsburg


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm in Dunbar, off Highway 2 between Lincoln and Nebraska City. Will you be close? I'm trying to make some "goat friends" (here in the heart of feedlot cattle country); I am determined to go to Lomah Acres for a visit sometime soon.


----------

